# TEMCo How To: AC 120v Single Phase to 230v Three Phase VFD



## HMF (Sep 21, 2011)

Good video from TEMco -bgoes through the installation process:

[video=youtube_share;SOxNjsuUrZA]http://youtu.be/SOxNjsuUrZA[/video]


----------



## HMF (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: TEMCo How To: AC 120v Single Phase to 230v Three Phase VFD *

It was helpful to me, I thought it might help others as well.

I wish they had one that went SLOWLY through the process of adding a remote box and controls using 24V wiring.

Anyone wanna make one?


Nelson


----------



## Dlance (Jan 28, 2013)

Nelson said:


> It was helpful to me, I thought it might help others as well.
> 
> I wish they had one that went SLOWLY through the process of adding a remote box and controls using 24V wiring.
> 
> ...



I know this is a slightly older post, but for anybody still interested they have a video that has some of the remote features described:
[video=youtube_share;jrLdNmAIkso]http://youtu.be/jrLdNmAIkso[/video]


----------

